
No, your service isn't "Open" (what's wrong with Social industry) - ifesdjeen
http://buddycloud.com/cms/content/not-future-i-signed-part-three-no-your-service-isnt-%E2%80%9Copen%E2%80%9D
======
ifesdjeen
Actually, it makes more sense to read up series:
[http://buddycloud.com/cms/content/not-future-i-signed-
part-t...](http://buddycloud.com/cms/content/not-future-i-signed-part-two-
fixing-centralized-architecture-madness)
[http://buddycloud.com/cms/content/not-future-i-signed-
part-1...](http://buddycloud.com/cms/content/not-future-i-signed-
part-1-fixing-social-networks-fantasy-valuation-bullshit)

